# 4 weeks preg have cyst !??!!



## tinks28

Hey girls
had 2 previous miscarriages april 2009 (12weeks) and Jan 2010 (5 weeks)

Well found out im 4weeks pregnant but been getting period type cramps so was sent to hosp for bloods and early scan 

my hcg came back at 1200which they said was high for 4 weeks doing another tomorrow to compare to yesterdays 
but today they scaned me (internal) they could see a 3mm sack but also found that i have a cyst and say that the preganancy may still be in tubes as this sac could just be something else 

im so scared this preganancy is going to go wrong too :( i keep telling myself my hcg is high which is good buti have everything crossed it will double tomorrow

guess this cyst thing is whats worrying me and im scared its this thats making my hcg high and not the pregnancy 

im rambling i know but just so many thoughts going through my head 

anyone else have similar symptoms or cyst ? xx


----------



## hb1

:hugs:

One of the symtoms of a cyst on your ovaries would be pain but I have never had a cyst in a tube - fxd it's not anything bad. I don't think a cyst would cause hcg to be produced.

Hope someone has some experience to share

good luck

hx


----------



## gemstone

happened to me too babe! they thought mine was a sudo sac.. found that out at 6weeks wen i had some pain.. i was taken into hopsital and they did a scan my sac was only 5mm and they said that it may hav been to early but wiv my bloods at 1900.. they said they expect to see something. so i had to go back for bloods every 2 days and scan like every 10 days . my hcg didn't doubled like they wanted, only by 58% and they like to see a increase of at least 60%.so i had anoter sac in 10 days and still no change. so was trold to come in for another scan in 7 days. i got a call after my last lots of bloods, was told to come straight to the hospital right away! had my own side room and wasn't told really want was going on! my mum is a head midwife so i made sure they new who i was.. and that if somebody didn't tell i was going to go mad. i was then told they thought it was in my tubes and i had to had laparoscopy... i was told they wouldn't let me go home til i had had one. so i was taken down.. after being told that there is a 10% chance i will lose the baby anyways. i had it only to b told they was wrong.. and i went on the lose the baby over the next few weeks. i hope this doesn't happen to u.. but u do hav to think that eptopic is deadly and u wouldn't want anything bad to happen to urself. wish u all the best. and hoping this one is ok.. i got preg the very next cycle by the way.. and am now 10 weeks preg! gd luck.. sorry hope i haven't scared u.. just reminded me of wat happened to me x


----------



## tinks28

Thanks for the replies girls been so worried get my second hcg test results today 

Sudo sack ... thats word i couldnt remember she said it could be that they could see or it could be the pregnancy having another scan in 10 days such nerve wrecking wait 

my cramps seem to have gone now .. hoping thats a good sign but dont want to get my hopes up xx


----------



## gemstone

hd luck let me no how u get on :O) fingers crossed for u! x


----------



## 24/7

I had an early scan on thursday and they saw a cyst on one of my ovaries too, but beanie was well and at six weeks exactly we saw the heart beat too. xx


----------



## jenny25

i have a cyst on my left ovary they call it a corpus luteum basically its a good thing which helps sustain the pregnancy it produces estrogen and progesterone until the placenta takes over my cyst was 34mm x32mm i had pain and thats what it was cause of the cyst sometimes people dont feel pain with it but they may keep an eye on it so it doesnt cause ovarian torsion x


----------



## tinks28

thanks girls i feel alot better about it now :) so staying hopeful

gotmy second hcg results back they were 2886 :) so had more than doubled 

they have booked me in for another scan in ten days so will hopefully see a bit more then as i should be about 6 weeks by then 

so nervous that im going to mc again but staying positive and seeing it in tiny steps 

thanks for all your support xx


----------



## secretbaby

Ovarian cysts - everyone has one to keep the pregnany going until the placenta takes over - the cyst then normally shrinks - ocassionally it doesn't (i had one that was over 10 cm removed - it has over 1 1/2 liters of fluid in it and I think it had been there for years).

A cyst in the tube is something very different, gemstones post was very informative - cysts are not really talked about until you have one. 

I really hope that all goes well.


----------

